# need HELP urgent



## adeelejaz (Oct 4, 2017)

hy 
about two days ago in my tank i put some rocks and make hidden places for my red jewel and after that what i see their are very small micro bubbles in my tank please tell me what is this.


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

how about posting a pic of these micro bubbles


----------

